

A Perfectionist Defines Tesla’s Design Language - jasongullickson
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog2/

======
replicatorblog
I'd be curious to know what hackers think of this story. I'm a designer by
training and this kind of rhapsodic BS drives me nuts. I get that some things
are hard to put into words, the grand canyon, a view of the rockies at
sundown, a volcanic eruptions, but this car? Its timeless and modern? That is
just lazy writing that makes designers look bad. Also, its not really that
original. The front end looks like and Aston Martin. The rest looks like a
basic sedan. The Audi TT, The Lamborghini, Porches, etc. all have a distinct
look this could be confused with 25 other cars.

Also, enough puffery. 11 designers working for 8 months is unreasonable? Maybe
that is what gets car companies in trouble.

Again the technology is cool, the car is not bad, but this terrible writing
and overbearing ego is distasteful and unwarranted.

Jason, Thanks for posting this, even though I don't like the narrator I enjoy
how this adds to the richness of the community.

~~~
jasongullickson
Joseph, thank-you for ending on a high note (I was beginning to second-guess
my post)!

It's nice to hear a professional designer's perspective for a change. I adore
the Tesla roadster and especially what the company has done to show what is
possible when the rest of the auto industry claims it's impossible, but I
agree that some of the marketing material that comes from them tastes over-
sweet.

...which is unfortunate, because the work almost lives up to the prose.

Thanks again for your thoughtful response.

